# eBay parts section posts



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

We are trying out a new feature - being able to post in reply on the eBay parts section and give praise or warning of purchasing certain items and from their respective sellers. Members will be able to post in response to any of the automatic eBay listings to say, "I bought one of these and it works a treat" or, "If you get one of these you also need xyz to go with it", or "It's not compatible" etc. This should help other members wondering about purchasing. There are also two sticky post threads where warnings or praise can be given for any particular seller. Hopefully this will be useful to members.


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

Just in time after Mullem's thread yesterday.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Oh Callum, sorry I forgot to pm you that link.
Sending now !

Oh and it's mullum not Mullem - it's a palindrome don't ya know ! :-D


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

mullum said:


> Oh Callum, sorry I forgot to pm you that link.
> Sending now !
> 
> Oh and it's mullum not Mullem - it's a palindrome don't ya know ! :-D


Lol no problem 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I believe there may be a pre-existing problem with users of the Autoguide and Tapatalk apps navigating to the eBay sub forum but that they can go there by direct link: viewforum.php?f=58

Are you able to navigate to other sub forums on the site Ok like the Mk1 and Mk2 Knowledge bases?


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

John, that link takes me direct to "eBay TTs for sale". I'm unable to navigate anywhere from there.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Sorry - the link is the right one now.

So, can you find the Knowledge bases using Autoguide and Tatatalk?


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

On tapatalk, when I enter the mk1 forum - I see the knowledge base then the stickies. then the mk1 posts are listed.


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Well it did show me the knowledge base, now it doesn't ??? Is there some experimenting going in in the background ?


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

There might be on the Tapatalk/Autoguide side of things. I had a look at the sub forum set up for the market place and Mk 1 KB before but couldn't see any difference in set up - besides they work fine on a browser.

Another sub forum area is the sponsors' area - can you navigate to them Ok?


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Yes i can see those areas.
I think I've worked it out. If I click on a shortcut to the mk1 area I don't see the kb. But if I navigate there from the very top I do see the kb.

Tapatalk has four shortcuts to the main areas - like mk1, mk2 etc


----------

